# Basketball Leather Experiment...



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

I faced a dilemma this week regarding leather for my pouches. As I began to shoot stronger bands and did so more often, I realized stretchy deer leather just couldn't hold up well enough. Twice in a row it had ripped at the hole before the bands broke ( or broke in for that matter) It's not how I attach really, it's just the fact that my leather is far too soft, thin and stretchy for most of my bands.

In an attempt to fix this I did some rooting about in my garage ( found some other useful goodies while I was at it!) I found some old carpenter side bag thing for tools made of leather and rawhide, I tried both.
Rawhide: hard to work with, too stiff and heavy
Belt like leather: same

Most of this was basically common sense, and common knowledge I'm sure to all of you guys. Then while working on my natural on my work bench..... I eyed an old basketball peeling all over at the rubber seams/ribbing.
BINGO!
I simply peeled the leather right off the basketball in nice big ovally shaped strips. Each good for 5-8 pouches. One basketball will provide many pouches, especially if they end up lasting well. And I have a huge supply. I come from a basketball family and we have all gone through over 50 (mostly my use) basketballs that have worn down, popped, ripped etc. Many that were lined up to give away or throw out.

They leather (seems synthetic) is extremely thin, easy to work with, light, soft, and has held up.

My new folded bands (http://slingshotforum.com/topic/3775-natural-born-beauty-or-ugly/) , my doubled theragolds, and a set of 444 64s now have basketball leather on them. I will continue to update all of you on the durability and performance of these pouches. This is an exciting new discovery for me...even though it may be old to you, if it all works out then this will be my dependable pouch leather.









Not the greatest picture, but it gives you an idea.
Thanks for looking, I'd love to hear some feedback or first hand experience on the stuff!

Cheers - John


----------



## Deimos (Dec 24, 2009)

I've tried volleyball before, Its reinforced with glass fiber, but It fell apart after a few hundred shots...


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Just give it a go John, and let us know. That's what we do here!


----------



## Gandolphin (Jun 28, 2010)

i use plastic sheet,
weighs less than leather and lasts forever and costs nothing


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Gandolphin said:


> i use plastic sheet,
> weighs less than leather and lasts forever and costs nothing












You mean the ones you have on your bed for anti-bedwetting?????


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

_**wheeeeeeeeet !**_

Low blow alert.


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

lol!


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## bbshooter (Jun 3, 2010)

Here is a youtube link to a video by Danny, one of the Chinese members. The video is only 43 seconds long.

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=rqg3V9IHR34

The video is titled "easy to find the good pouch leather" but it looks to me like he is showing a soccer ball, because his 'leather' stretches.


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks so much for the link BB!
..... that is most definitely basketball leather.......Spalding does not make soccer balls that I know of....and I know a basketball when I see one.









Yes it does seem a bit more stretchy than that of my possession, but that is because it is very old and weather worn. But basketball leather is that shaped when ripped off.

A little update so far, I haven't been able to shoot all that often because of the bitter cold and wind, but so far on both of my experimental pouches they have held up well. I need to shoot them a lot more, neither has been subject to over 100 shots at this point ( I'm far too busy) ....at this point I am impressed, but only time will tell

I will update in the future if I'm ever able to brave the cold and get out and do some shooting!

Cheers - John


----------



## skinny01010 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey John, how is your basketball leather pouch now?


----------

